# The Hugh Jackman Stump Leslie Game



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, All -

Here is an email I sent to Leslie the other day that explains what the game is.

"I had this idea of a starting a game thread starring HJ. Object: Search the internet for Hugh Jackman pictures. Post them in a thread. Ask Leslie if she has the picture in her vast DB. You only earn points if you find something she does not have.

I just have to  because you seem to have enough HJ pictures to cover all occasions!

Happy Holidays,

Marci"

And here is her fabulous reply:

"That sounds like fun! Go for it, Marci. Start in the "Not Quite Kindle" board.

I am going to start with this one:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You get points right off the bat, Marci! I don't have that picture.

Hugh says, well done!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do I get credit for the one I posted in the Australia the Movie thread that you said you didn't have?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do I get credit for the one I posted in the Australia the Movie thread that you said you didn't have?
> 
> Betsy


I think you have to post it again here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK.










At the time I originally posted this, Leslie did not have it. I note it's in her collection now!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Boy, I love that picture!

I'll give you points anyway, Betsy since I didn't have it when you first posted it. Next?

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

(...feverishly loading the photoshop program....)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG my heart is already starting to beat a little faster.  I'm not sure if I can take a whole thread of Hugh pics.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I feel like we need a little kickstart here. This is Hugh in his very short-lived TV show, Viva Laughlin.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

Angela said:


>


NICE! Yeah, don't mind me, I'm just here to look at the pics!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It's not easy finding pictures that Leslie hasn't already posted!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I read a funny comment the other, in relation to Carrie Fisher's new book: "Her mother, Debbie Reynolds was the Jennifer Anniston of her day when her husband, Eddie Fisher dumped her for Elizabeth Taylor."

Some good Hugh pictures there! Here's one, from when he was speaking at some sort of cultural summit in Australia last year:










L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe Jim's post may be off topic...



Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


>


I like this pic of him in glasses, he looks distinguished. Like the ones in the textile disussion too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Young Hugh...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Young Hugh...


I think he looks better with age, I think the majority of men do!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think he looks better with age, I think the majority of men do!


Let's just say, I think he's aging very well!

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Young Hugh...


Hey Leslie... I thought the idea was WE were supposed to post pictures of HJ to earn points for you not having them already!! 

LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hey Leslie... I thought the idea was WE were supposed to post pictures of HJ to earn points for you not having them already!!
> 
> LOL


Hahahaha, yes. I am just giving you an idea of what's there in my vast photobucket....

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I feel like we need a little kickstart here. This is Hugh in his very short-lived TV show, Viva Laughlin.


Another show I liked and they canceled.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

All right, Leslie, I've got another one for you:










I don't remember what movie that is...


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

And another one:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Marci said:


> All right, Leslie, I've got another one for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say, that's a picture I've never, ever seen and I have no clue what movie it is!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Marci said:


> And another one:


Is that from The Fountain?

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's one I just found in the depths of my collection:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's one for Leslie in honor of her reaching 3000 posts:










Betsy


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Leslie, you HAVEN'T seen Van Helsing  I suppose you haven't seen Swordfish with Hally Berry and Travolta or Someone Like You with Ashley Judd....I thought he was at his most sexy in this one!!!

And I suppose you don't own a copy of the dvd where he appeared on stage in Oklahoma in London...oh yeah, that is me!!!

If you have Time/Warner cable, Van Helsing is available in the thriller on demand for only $1.99!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Daisysmama said:


> Leslie, you HAVEN'T seen Van Helsing


No, I haven't.



> I suppose you haven't seen Swordfish with Hally Berry and Travolta


No, I haven't. Hugh is in this?



> Something About You with Ashley Judd....I thought he was at his most sexy in this one!!!


I own this one! But even though he is sexy, I don't like it because they made Hugh smoke and he looks so awkward and uncomfortable maneuvering a cigarette. Smoking in movies is one of my hot buttons.



> And I suppose you don't own a copy of the dvd where he appeared on stage in Oklahoma in London...oh yeah, that is me!!!


Actually, I do own that, and have suffered through all the non-Hugh parts! LOL. Now I just re-watch my favorite songs.



> If you have Time/Warner cable, Van Helsing is available in the thriller on demand for only $1.99!!!!!


All right, good to know! I may actually watch it! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Hugh is one of the main characters in Swordfish.  He plays a convicted computer hacker legally forbidden to use computers and Travolta hijacks him into doing a job for him under threat of hurting "Hugh's" young daughter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

> I own this one! But even though he is sexy, I don't like it because they made Hugh smoke and he looks so awkward and uncomfortable maneuvering a cigarette. Smoking in movies is one of my hot buttons.


From the IMDB entry on Hugh:
"Doesn't smoke in real life. He says he finds it horrible to smoke in movies."

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From the IMDB entry on Hugh:
> "Doesn't smoke in real life. He says he finds it horrible to smoke in movies."
> 
> Betsy


They had two little tiny smoking things in Australia. One showed him lighting a cigarette (he was sitting outside of Faraway Downs) but once it is lit, he put his hand down and you never see it again. The second was later in the movie and he was in the house of Faraway Downs and he is rolling a cigarette.

Although I would have preferred no cigarettes at all, I understand that in that time, a man like the Drover would have been a smoker. So I can see why Luhrmann included these two little touches. I am just glad he didn't have all the people smoking up a storm throughout the whole movie.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> They had two little tiny smoking things in Australia. One showed him lighting a cigarette (he was sitting outside of Faraway Downs) but once it is lit, he put his hand down and you never see it again. The second was later in the movie and he was in the house of Faraway Downs and he is rolling a cigarette.
> 
> Although I would have preferred no cigarettes at all, I understand that in that time, a man like the Drover would have been a smoker. So I can see why Luhrmann included these two little touches. I am just glad he didn't have all the people smoking up a storm throughout the whole movie.
> 
> L


I am like you. I prefer not to see smoking in the movies. Still haven't seen _Australia_ yet, hopefully very soon though!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hugh Jackman in Van Helsing. Loved that movie.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, Leslie -

I have a new photo for you:

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/dayart/20081230/450Nuggets_Knicks_Basketball_MSG114_448606130122008.jpg

Enjoy!

Marci


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marci--

Nice pic!

If you put the url between img tags, it will be visible in the post! (If you click the little button above the smilies that looks like a picture in a frame, 3rd from the left, it will create the tags and then you paste the URL between them.) (Or highlight all the text then click the little button.)

[ img]http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/dayart/20081230/450Nuggets_Knicks_Basketball_MSG114_448606130122008.jpg[ /img] example with spaces after the "[" so it will show up.










If you knew this and forgot, s'okay! I've done that! And it's worth repeating as we've got tons of new people who might not have known either!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah, looking good, Hugh! Thanks Marci and Betsy! I needed that pick-me-up this morning...

L


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Marci--
> 
> Nice pic!
> 
> ...


Nope - Now I do!

Thanks, Betsy


----------

